# Portland -> North



## macks (May 20, 2009)

Where's a good spot to hitch north out of Portland on I-5? 

Apologies if this is on here somewhere else, my internet is spotty so I didn't search.

Thanks!


----------



## compass (May 20, 2009)

Hey, I found a ride from SLO all the way to Tacoma. Not sure when we're rolling through, but maybe we could pick you up. One of the people riding is bailing in Portland so...


----------



## Angela (May 20, 2009)

The on-ramps south of Portland down near Wilsonville or the ones at the north end of Vancouver work best. All the exits right in Portland tend to be really bad for hitching cause they have no place for potential rides to pull over. 
If your asking though because your heading to Folklife PM me, you might be able to catch a ride out with me if your going on Friday.


----------



## macks (May 20, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the PM about the ride. And the info about ramps, never gone anywhere but S out of Portland hitching before.


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 3, 2009)

I hitched north from the Everett 405 N ramp once, but that was quite late at night with no following traffic for the driver who stopped. 

I'll second the advice about hopping out of Vancouver, or maybe south in Wilsonville, though Vancouver is easier to reach. Take Yellow Line Max train north to Vanport, then #4 C-Tran bus or walk under I-5 and catch the pedestrian path north if late night, to Vancouver.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 3, 2009)

In Vancouver, I stood in the apex of I-5 and an off-ramp once, got me a ride all the way to Seattle. Illegal, but I recall being passed by a small handful of law enforcement vehicles, none of which bothered me.
Also have used an I-5 on-ramp in Vancouver, the 39th Street one, that got me to Federal Way, WA. The on-ramp at E. Mill Plain Blvd. looks like it might pay-off.
Or how about the on-ramp from Jantzen Beach/Hayden Island, OR? Talked to a guy I saw waiting there, and *eventually* he got a ride somewhat north...


----------



## derailed (Aug 3, 2009)

i've actually used that exact same onramp on jantzen beach a handful of times, pretty useful.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 4, 2009)

easiest way I've found N from PTL/VAN is the Cap bus. It's like a buck all the way to Olympia.


----------



## macks (Aug 5, 2009)

Woah, didn't think this would be revived. I usually take the CAP and would direct anyone interested in this to other threads on this site as it has come up a bunch, but it's a good bet for weekdays. We were trying to get to Seattle ASAP starting S of Portland a bit so we couldn't get the CAP that day. Anyway, Angela hooked it up and let us tag along in her van! Will keep the forementioned onramps in mind for next time though thanks for the tips!


----------

